

Ask HN: Do you know of any startups targeting problems of young married couples? - anujkk

Young married working couples usually have some unique problems like :<p>1. Where to leave their kids when they are working? Play Schools and other services exists but how to discover them and know it is reliable? Is there any organization that reviews and rates such services?<p>2. House work - cleaning, home cooked food(especially if there is a young kid having special needs), etc.<p>What are some startups that provides innovative solutions to problems of this target market?
======
InternetUser
I'm surprised that no one has mentioned what is probably the best website
about young parenting, and that is:

<http://www.urbanbaby.com/>

which I'm sure was created just to help city-dwelling mothers have and raise
children, but now it really covers everything relating to being a young parent
and a new family, though most geographically identifying posts are from and
therefore about Manhattan/NYC. But the one thing is that you need to know the
set of nice little acronyms that are used, and here are all of them:

[http://community.metroplexbaby.com/_Message-Board-
Acronyms/b...](http://community.metroplexbaby.com/_Message-Board-
Acronyms/blog/124130/62272.html)

It's been around since 1999, so it's not a startup, but the site is not a
household name--even in New York City itself--but I think you'll find it very
helpful, insightful, and entertaining, whether you're using it as a reference-
point for creating a similar type of site, or using it yourself, or both. So
go ahead and check it out! :)

------
Aegist
<http://www.ashleymadison.com/> ?

~~~
callmeed
I think <http://mojoupgrade.com> is better for the young couples

------
anujkk
<http://wittlebee.com/>

<http://www.petitebox.us/>

<https://www.honest.com/>

------
negrit
In france there is <http://www.mykid.fr/> and they are currently hiring.

------
helen842000
What about simplyus. The social network & shared calendar for couples.

------
sachingulaya
care.com sittercity.com

------
tnicks
yes...Twoology is just such a start-up. www.twoology.com

